# Planescape Torment - Auflösung ändern?



## Neradis (6. Oktober 2007)

*Planescape Torment - Auflösung ändern?*

Da die letzten RPG's alles andere als nach meinem Geschmack waren und der Witcher noch auf sich warten läßt, habe ich um meiner aufkommenden Rp-Laune Befriedigung zu verschaffen ein wenig im Regal gewühlt und das seinerzeit geniale Planescape Torment entdeckt.

Hervorragend, gleich installiert und in alten Erinnerungen schwelgen. Auch wenn das Spiel noch immer das gleiche wie vor acht Jahren ist, so hat sich meine Hardware doch ein wenig verändert. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Das Spiel bietet leider nur eine feste Auflösung von 640x480. Bei aller Retroliebe ist mir das auf einem 20 Zoller etwas zu grob. 

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, die Auflöung des Spiels zu verändern? Ich habe bezüglich eines Patches usw. schon im Internet geschaut, leider nichts gefunden. In der .ini läßt sich ebenfalls nichts variieren. 
Im Fenstermodus ist es mir zu klein.

Schonmal danke für Eure Hilfe.

MfG Neradis


----------



## rob21 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Planescape Torment - Auflöung ändern?*

Ich habe mal recherchiert, weil mich das Thema auch mal interessiert hat. Bei Baldurs Gate gab es ja so einen Mod, der die Auflösung höher stellen kann - in diversen Foren stand dann, dass es bei Torment leider nicht möglich ist.

http://www.rpguides.de/index.php


----------



## Neradis (23. November 2007)

*AW: Planescape Torment - Auflösung ändern?*

Danke für die Antwort rob21. (Hatte den Thread schon ganz vergessen.) Spiele es inzwischen auf meinem Schleppi, da gehts eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## kmf (29. November 2007)

*AW: Planescape Torment - Auflöung ändern?*



rob21 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal recherchiert, weil mich das Thema auch mal interessiert hat. Bei Baldurs Gate gab es ja so einen Mod, der die Auflösung höher stellen kann - in diversen Foren stand dann, dass es bei Torment leider nicht möglich ist.
> 
> http://www.rpguides.de/index.php


Gibt es für Planescape auch. Mod Auflösung

Direktload: http://www.gibberlings3.net/widescreen/widescreen-v0.7.exe


----------

